# Auditing Software-MDTools and Intellicode



## chrislyn1977 (Feb 21, 2013)

I am curious to know if anyone uses an auditing software that they really like. I'm looking for an easy to use yet very detailed software that will allow me to print the results and share them with both they phsyicians as education, as well as, payers for appeals.

I've looked at MDTools and Intellicode 

I appreciate any feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## fjohnso6 (Feb 25, 2013)

We use MDAudit. It is user friendly and produces fairly good reports.


----------



## kathymoon (Mar 1, 2013)

Christy,

I use the "E&M Coder Pro" by Spring Management Systems.  Very easy to use.  Not too expensive.


----------

